# CAAD9 descending ability



## bigreen505 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm contemplating selling my 56 Synapse for a 54 CAAD9. One of my concerns about the aluminum bike is its descending ability. I have seen countless threads with people praising the stiffness of the CAAD and stating that the ride is really not that bad, but when many of them upgrade to a modern, high end carbon frame they note that the biggest improvement is downhill.

This is not meant to be a carbon vs. aluminum debate. I would say my carbon Synapse doesn't excite me downhill, while my aluminum Wilier was awesome. Just asking how the CAAD does downhill.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Dont get a CAAD 9, get a CAAD 10, the front end is stiffer, especially in the headtube-downtube junction and the fork has a tapered headtube so it should be stiff, precise and stable at high speeds.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I have no basis of comparison, because my 2010 CAAD9 (about 3 weeks old) is my first real road bike. That being said, two weeks ago I did a 21km climb west of Tokyo ascending 1500m which afforded me an amazing descent with a combination of tighter technical corners and larger radius sweeping curves. All I can say is that the stability of my CAAD9 was confidence inspiring and I was railing most corners between 50-60km/hr.

Like I said this is my first proper road bike, but I don't know how much better it could get? IMHO, I think it is a great descender.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, I've just completed a decent descent of several miles with some fairly tight turns and a few switch backs. The CAAD9 really impressed me in it's ability to hold a line and remain remarquably stable. It felt a lot like my Super Six and not at all skittish like my CAAD4. I am very happy with the CAAD9's ascending and descending capabilities.

CHL


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

Stable at 50mph!


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

I can't compare my CAAD 9 to a high end carbon bike, but I can say its a great descender. I can easily get the line I want in high speed turns.

My top speed on it is around 62-63mph.


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

damn 60mph must be crazy.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't find the CAAD9 to be as stable on descents as as the SuperSix or SystemSix for that matter. I think the tapered headtube really helps the front-end stability.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I've had quite a few road bikes now and I like going down hills fast. I put both of my Cannondales up there at the top for their stability at high speed and turning performance. One thing my Aluminum Cdales lack is comfort over bumpy descents. That is where carbon fiber bikes can be better. But, who wants to risk breaking wheels over bumpy descents anyway. My Caad9 is an inspiration going fast down hills. I ride a 54cm and weigh around 160 or less.


----------



## moto142 (Jul 1, 2008)

I ride the gaps here in n.e. ga and i have and 09 supersix hi mod and 09 caad9. 
very little difference in descending. if the roads are really bumpy or beat out the super is definitely smoother which would be a little faster.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

The harsh ride on the CAAD9 comes from either crap tires or wrong air pressure. My CAAD rides just fine, 70+ miles no problem. The bike is just stiff enough where you need it, no issues here going downhill. Blind test i bet you couldn't tell a difference between the CAAD9 and the CAAD10.


----------

